# CWAC Meeting



## lssu-laker (Feb 24, 2009)

It feels like Christmas eve, awaiting the results of the CWAC meeting today!

JW


----------



## fowlme (Jun 19, 2009)

I can't believe that there as been no post on how the meeting went. must have been a all nighter.:lol:


----------



## anon12162011 (Jun 9, 2009)

fowlme said:


> I can't believe that there as been no post on how the meeting went. must have been a all nighter.:lol:



it actually got over early if you can believe that!


----------



## GrizzlyBear (Apr 27, 2003)

Well????????


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

http://www.midha.org/forums/showthread.php?t=3005


----------



## GrizzlyBear (Apr 27, 2003)

Thanks for the link SK, and all the hard work to all you CWAC guys. 

Dates and limits look good, let the countdown begin.


Now......which vacation days to take?????


----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

thanks for the link SK....

What's the proposed Early season dates and bag limits?? I didn't see anything on there about that??


----------



## anon12162011 (Jun 9, 2009)

Those were already set....1st-15th of september, 5 bird limit for south zone


----------



## orion (Apr 8, 2002)

All dates must be approved by the NRC on the 13th of August.
DUCKS
North Zone
Sept.26 - Nov. 20 split Nov. 26-29
Middle Zone
Oct. 3 - Nov. 29 split Dec. 5-6
South Zone
Oct. 10 - Dec. 6 split Jan.2-3

Limit follows FWS bag for Mississippi flyway 6 ducks and 60 days, with the exception of 4 mallards, 1 of which can be a hen.
1 Black 
1 Can
3 Woodies
1 Pintail
2 Scaup
All for 60 days

Goose
North Zone
Sept. 16 - Oct 30 bag limit 2
Middle Zone
Oct.3 - Nov. 9 split Nov. 26 - Dec.2 bag limit 2
South Zone
Oct. 10 - Nov. 12 split Nov. 26 - Dec. 6 bag limit 2
South Zone Late Season
Jan. 2 - 31 bag limit 5

GMU's
Allegan
Nov. 28 - Dec. 21 split Dec. 28 - Jan. 17 bag limit 2
Muskegon
Oct. 13 - Nov. 14 split Dec. 1 - Dec. 12 bag limit 2
Other 3 units
Same as South zone bag limit 2.


Thanks to all who wrote letters and e-mails for your input. 
The U.P. guys said there was no difference in pressure in certain areas with concurrent openers. This was the reason the U.P. and nortern lower were combined in years past. Advantages of this three opener season are increased hunter opportunity. You could hunt waterfowl from Sept 1 to Jan 31 somewhere in the state except for a short time in December. This should be good for everyone and probably as good as it could ever get for our state in my opinion. 

Good luck this season and thanks again for all your input. 

John Kurkowski, At Large CWAC rep.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

duckbuster808 said:


> thanks for the link SK....
> 
> What's the proposed Early season dates and bag limits?? I didn't see anything on there about that??


sept. 1-15 5 birds
and
sept 1-10 5 birds

i believe.


----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

BigR said:


> Those were already set....1st-15th of september, 5 bird limit for south zone


 
Thanks...that's what I figured but I hadn't seen anything on that yet....can't wait!


----------



## anon12162011 (Jun 9, 2009)

duckbuster808 said:


> Thanks...that's what I figured but I hadn't seen anything on that yet....can't wait!



I would've liked to see these southzone dates get shifted from:

South Zone
Oct. 10 - Nov. 12 split Nov. 26 - Dec. 6 bag limit 2


to moving the last few days of November out of firearm deer and move them into Decemeber onto the 6th. May even take November 12 and 11 out of there and move those as well and have it run for a straight 30 days off the top and 15 days in December, our best goose hunting in Southern Michigan always comes in December and not to mention, most of our spots we aren't able to hunt during Firearm deer due to guys deer hunting out there. Plus, at least for me personally, I like to deer hunt around that Thanksgiving time to give it one last shot at a big boy. There were some guys in support of it it sounded like and someone that proposed it, but no one wanted to change it or motion for it....maybe next year!


----------



## orion (Apr 8, 2002)

BigR said:


> I would've liked to see these southzone dates get shifted from:
> 
> South Zone
> Oct. 10 - Nov. 12 split Nov. 26 - Dec. 6 bag limit 2
> ...


The best way to get your wishes is to write or call all the CWAC reps PRIOR to the meeting and tell them what you would like. These seasons were chosen with the information and wishes that were requested by the constituents. Along with surveys of ALL waterfowl hunters presented to the waterfowl workgroup. I was never contacted with anything about avoiding deer season. Some guys contact one member of CWAC and think that is good enough, but that is only one vote.


----------



## anon12162011 (Jun 9, 2009)

orion said:


> The best way to get your wishes is to write or call all the CWAC reps PRIOR to the meeting and tell them what you would like. These seasons were chosen with the information and wishes that were requested by the constituents. Along with surveys of ALL waterfowl hunters presented to the waterfowl workgroup. I was never contacted with anything about avoiding deer season. Some guys contact one member of CWAC and think that is good enough, but that is only one vote.



I'm well aware of the process:coolgleam Just never followed through with contacting all of them....its nothing major, just something I think would be interesting to see how it goes some year is all! I thought it went great! Do the surveys sent out to Waterfowl hunters ask about Regular season goose dates though, I've never got one... Like I say, maybe next year!


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

The overlap of duck and goose is the factor that most of the CWAC reps consider when aligning goose with duck seasons.
I personally enjoy total days afield. Unfortunately, most guys that duck hunt want a "chance" at a goose. I like to GOOSE HUNT just as much as duck hunt and the two are most successfully done separate! Therefore, my preference would be to increase the total days possible afield. I can handle having a goose fly through my dekes during duck season. Lots of guys would be upset if that happened to them and the goose season was closed. I'd rather kill a limit of geese in a field in mid Dec. than get a stray chance at a goose during the later part of duck season. We would kill more geese in Michigan if that were the case IMO.
I don't believe it will get passed, by CWAC anyway, as the data suggests that the majority of hunters prefer the overlap. And, for the most part, CWAC goes with the majority opinions.
All in all ladies and gentlemen, we are pretty fortunate. Since the inception of AHM we have had liberal seasons EVERY YEAR!! It is easy to make people happy when you get 60 days of duck and 90 days of goose hunting.
3 weeks BABY....BRING IT ON!!!!


----------



## anon12162011 (Jun 9, 2009)

I know what you mean! Looking at the calendar, we are really pretty darn fortunate here in Michigan. Start early goose wherever you want, then head up north and duck hunt for practically 2 weeks before it starts down state! I've never duck or goose hunted in the UP, I really want to shoot for heading up there this year at least one time! 1/3 of a year waterfowling isn't too shabby!


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

Shoot me a PM if you go. I have had some great UP trips over the years.


----------



## anon12162011 (Jun 9, 2009)

LoBrass said:


> Shoot me a PM if you go. I have had some great UP trips over the years.



my only really "free" time to go would be from the opener on the 26th--about October 9th or so, otherwise, they will be closed when I get more free time in the fall, I don't know if it would be worth heading up there during that time or not? I have a guy that says I could hunt with him clear over by Stephenson, which mapquested, is a solid 400 and something miles from my house! I MAY have the opportunity to squeeze in like Halloween weekend and head to the Eastern UP too...definitely only time and money for 1 trip if I could swing it somehow


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

My family used to own property outside Stephenson. Spent a week up there once and shot limits of ducks everyday that I hunted them. That area is just north of Horicon. 
2 years ago I opened the season up there with a bear tag. We shot 24 ducks in the morning and bear hunted the afternoon.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Zone 3 opener on October 10th? #[email protected]%&! That means once again I'm gonna miss the first week here because that's the week I'm in Nodak. OH WAIT...I'd take a week in Nodak, with 80 degree temps, a single shot 410 and a 2 duck limit before I'd stay back for the opener here. In other words....have fun swatting bugs guys, but I'll be in heaven about 1000 miles west of here :evilsmile


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

> Zone 3 opener on October 10th? #[email protected]%&! That means once again I'm gonna miss the first week here because that's the week I'm in Nodak. OH WAIT...I'd take a week in Nodak, with 80 degree temps, a single shot 410 and a 2 duck limit before I'd stay back for the opener here. In other words....have fun swatting bugs guys, but I'll be in heaven about 1000 miles west of here Original post by just ducky


 
Me to JD. We'll be in Eastern Ontario! I don't get near as excited as I used to about the opener, especially when I'll be 12 hours away, in a field with about 500 blackfeet circling around trying to lite on my head. Opener in Michigan, what opener? 

All in all the meeting went well. I've come to the realization that you cannot make everyone happy with the dates you decide on.

I will be in Lansing at the NRC meeting Thursday to present the dates from CWAC to the NRC committee. JD are you free for a burger at the sports bar again? Let me know and I'll meet you there. Beer and a burger? 
Smoke


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

smoke said:


> Me to JD. We'll be in Eastern Ontario! I don't get near as excited as I used to about the opener, especially when I'll be 12 hours away, in a field with about 500 blackfeet circling around trying to lite on my head. Opener in Michigan, what opener?
> 
> All in all the meeting went well. I've come to the realization that you cannot make everyone happy with the dates you decide on.
> 
> ...


Looks like I can make it Todd. What time is the meeting? Or what time for lunch?


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

I'll pm ya and let you know later today or tomorrow. 
smoke


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

smoke said:


> All in all the meeting went well. I've come to the realization that you cannot make everyone happy with the dates you decide on.


That's because we're waterfowlers! If we're not Beeeotching about something, then I'd be scared!

prit near what I expected, but I'm still going to germinate that lil seed I planted earlier.

we can talk all day about not wanting to swat bugs while out hunting, but then we grouse about not being able to shoot early migrants. (and why I like to go to Ohio to shoot teal!)

locals are locals. Zone 3: you can shoot em this year on 10/10, but they'd be there a week earlier too on 10/3.

again, just looking at zone 3. What would be so wrong with 

10/3 - 10/11 (2 weekends of shooting) blow up all the local marshes before the migrants really push in.

then maybe open back up on 10/24 and run it all the way through to now go even DEEPER into december ( 12/13) 


forget that two day january hunt. 

on the back end, those that haven't had a complete freeze can still bang away.


I know from the surveys that the 2 day hunt is popular. But I've also done enough Mkt research in my professional life to know that what/how you ask a question can influence a persons response.

1. No one likes to 'give up" anything. so that's the first mental hurdle to get over.
2. keep in mind that the two day hunt wasn't always so! we added it and seemed to survive without it prior.
3. If it was asked as a trade question, then I think the answers past to present would vary alot. 

"Would you be willing to trade the two day hunt in january to go 7 days longer into the month of december that would also allow you to open the season a week earlier..." I think the pendulum would swing the other way.

I think if you ask it this way, it may sound like a huge bonus to dropping two days to pick up 14 (I know the math is the same, but not when you read it - sounds like a landslide to one option. INTENTIONALLY!!) :evil:


but that's just me. (and I'm reminded that I like to stir my own pot!!) :evil:


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

I'd also add a "thank you" to all those Representatives that participated in the CWAC meetings this past year.

It says alot about your character and level of committment when you're asked to meet on a saturday, provide your own transportation (some travelling 6hrs or more just to attend) and sit all day hashing through all the issues presented. your only compensation... a free lunch! 


for the most part, a pretty thankless job that requires alot from you personally.

So I think I can speak for all of us in saying;



*THANKS!!*


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

been saying front loaded split for years. bring it on, i'm almost positive you will get backing from northern zone 3...southern zone 3 might disagree....since its about the only place huntable for the 2 days. Can we hunt those 2 days up here? yes....limited opportunity though.


----------



## decoy706 (Jul 28, 2006)

Yes I'd go for it as soon as you guys get all of Saginaw Bay back in zone 2 and NOT in zone 3 like it is. Go back to the way it was in 1981-1983 or 1986-1996


----------



## Birdhuntin 90 days (Aug 5, 2009)

No arguement from us. We, southern zone III have wanted an earlier opener Sept 25 or teal season for years. We lose our locals and migrant teal by EARLY oct some years. Give us sept 25 opener for 10 days. Reopen third week in oct for the remainder of season. Our best shooting down here is halloween through thanksgiving. Shiawassee, Sag Bay. and St Clair can shoot later than us put them in zone II along with SW zone III and open later do a split whatever so they can shoot well into dec. A second for all those that gave there time and effort. Time to stop talking roll up the sleeves and get some changes made that are long over due. Has not been any changes in over 10 years. Season dates have been like a broken record for to long. Take those hunter surveys with a grain of salt and do whats best for the resource. Time to look at other regs as well. Sat openers were put in 30 years ago when hunter numbers where low. Its outdated and needs to be changed. 4th, 25th whatever thats the day it opens. With more hunters and limted access openers are ridiculous. Another reg that needs to be looked at is closing times (marsh hunters). An early afternoon close (2-3 pm) would give birds more time to feed and rest. Anyone thats been hunting waterfowl for any length of time will know of the advantages. Late shooting is getting worse every year on both private and public areas. Nothing screws up a marsh quicker than shooting late and its to hard to enforce. Probably wont be popular at first but the advantages to bird and hunters will soon be realized. Time for this state to get with the program.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Birdhuntin 90 days said:


> No arguement from us. We, southern zone III have wanted an earlier opener Sept 25 or teal season for years. We lose our locals and migrant teal by EARLY oct some years. Give us sept 25 opener for 10 days. Reopen third week in oct for the remainder of season. Our best shooting down here is halloween through thanksgiving. Shiawassee, Sag Bay. and St Clair can shoot later than us put them in zone II along with SW zone III and open later do a split whatever so they can shoot well into dec. A second for all those that gave there time and effort. Time to stop talking roll up the sleeves and get some changes made that are long over due. Has not been any changes in over 10 years. Season dates have been like a broken record for to long. Take those hunter surveys with a grain of salt and do whats best for the resource. Time to look at other regs as well. Sat openers were put in 30 years ago when hunter numbers where low. Its outdated and needs to be changed. 4th, 25th whatever thats the day it opens. With more hunters and limted access openers are ridiculous. Another reg that needs to be looked at is closing times (marsh hunters). An early afternoon close (2-3 pm) would give birds more time to feed and rest. Anyone thats been hunting waterfowl for any length of time will know of the advantages. Late shooting is getting worse every year on both private and public areas. Nothing screws up a marsh quicker than shooting late and its to hard to enforce. Probably wont be popular at first but the advantages to bird and hunters will soon be realized. Time for this state to get with the program.


I'll agree with you on the thought of separating shiawassee, Saginaw Bay, LSC, etc. off from "inland" parts of southern zone 3. I put a proposal together and sent it to the CWAC last year that included a fourth zone. But there are issues with that with respect to the federal framework...I understand that now.

I may even go along with the afternoon closure, at least in some heavily used areas. However it would decrease hunter usage, which is counterproductive in the current budget situation.

And good luck getting the NRC to stray from Saturday openers. Hunter numbers continue to drop, so the idea is to increase the opportunity to hunt, and encourage more participation, or else we're doomed. Moving away from Saturday openers would be contrary to that. This is why the NRC is discussing moving away from the historical Nov. 15th opener for gun deer, to a Saturday opener. This is coming...only a matter of time. Hunter dollars are the only thing keeping many programs afloat. So less hunters = less dollars...pure and simple.


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

late sept is too early I think - it'd cost you somewhere in the later part of the season.

But wouldn't an early split foster more hunter participation overall?

in terms of bag, I remember one year when the youth hunt was on the 3rd saturday in sept. (whatever saturday - I just remember I had to make a choice between Ontario or doing a youth hunt).

the entire bag was teal for the hunter and not saying they couldn't bail out in a week, but i think there's some missed opportunities for hunters and missed hunter days with our current framework.


~~~~
disclaimer: not a hater! I think this (current proposal) is about the best that could be had given all the inputs. I'm saying that maybe they need some new data from the surveys and hunter satisfaction emails/solicitations to warrant changing from the late split to an early split. 

if they need a benchmark to prove it ain't some lame Mod spouting a goofy Idea on a sporting website -it appears (as we found out last week) that some northern states in the same flyway subscribe to this very thinking already!


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

> An early afternoon close (2-3 pm) would give birds more time to feed and rest.


That's the way our marsh is now. Out by 3:00pm.

As far as front loading the season. The issue we always hear is seasons within a season are not good. A large majority of the tickets issued last year were for hunting waterfowl out of season. I thought since it opened up it stayed open? If people don't read the regs every year they miss a lot. Not making excusses because not reading the regs in a piss poor reason for shooting birds out of season. But that's the way things are moving i'm afraid. KISS keep it simple stupid. 

The lunch used to be a free, on the state. Not anymore. No more free lunches from the state. I also have to take a day off work and attend the nrc meeting in Lansing. 

It's worth it though, it's nice putting back instead of take take take all the time. I think everyone who is serious about waterfowl hunting, should belong to *at least one* org. be it Delta, Du, Michigan duck hunters association etc. Give back to the sport you love. The problem is not everyone feels that way.

My 3 year commitment to CWAC has turned into 6 years and still going! :lol:

It's all good.
Smoke


----------



## Birdhuntin 90 days (Aug 5, 2009)

I understand the reason for that line of thinking and thats exactly the reason to think outside the box. Improve the hunting experience and license sales will take care of themselves. As I said some of these decisions will be unpopular at first but in the long run will improve the resource.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

i've hunted other states that had 1-3pm cutoff. it works, won't disagree with it. would be interesting to see how that would play out on state refuge areas for sure. Not sure if its a fit for our system or not but wouldn't say no to it.


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

Birdhuntin 90 days said:


> No arguement from us. We, southern zone III have wanted an earlier opener Sept 25 or teal season for years. We lose our locals and migrant teal by EARLY oct some years. Give us sept 25 opener for 10 days. Reopen third week in oct for the remainder of season. Our best shooting down here is halloween through thanksgiving. Shiawassee, Sag Bay. and St Clair can shoot later than us put them in zone II along with SW zone III and open later do a split whatever so they can shoot well into dec. A second for all those that gave there time and effort. Time to stop talking roll up the sleeves and get some changes made that are long over due. Has not been any changes in over 10 years. Season dates have been like a broken record for to long. Take those hunter surveys with a grain of salt and do whats best for the resource. Time to look at other regs as well. *Sat openers were put in 30 years ago when hunter numbers where low.* Its outdated and needs to be changed. 4th, 25th whatever thats the day it opens. With more hunters and limted access openers are ridiculous. Another reg that needs to be looked at is closing times (marsh hunters). An early afternoon close (2-3 pm) would give birds more time to feed and rest. Anyone thats been hunting waterfowl for any length of time will know of the advantages. Late shooting is getting worse every year on both private and public areas. Nothing screws up a marsh quicker than shooting late and its to hard to enforce. Probably wont be popular at first but the advantages to bird and hunters will soon be realized. Time for this state to get with the program.


Just so you know, 30 years ago we had approx. 65,000 waterfowlers in Michigan. Last year we had less than 45,000.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Birdhuntin 90 days said:


> I understand the reason for that line of thinking and thats exactly the reason to think outside the box. Improve the hunting experience and license sales will take care of themselves. As I said some of these decisions will be unpopular at first but in the long run will improve the resource.


Hey Birdhuntin 90 days - welcome to the forums. You get every kind of opinion you want to get here. But you will find that there are a lot of knowledgable waterfowlers here, and most will be very helpful.

do us all a favor...fill in some of the basic information in your profile so we can know a little bit about who we're communicating with, like where your home base is, what you do, age, etc. It really does help when you want information from some of the veterans. Thanks.


----------



## Birdhuntin 90 days (Aug 5, 2009)

I honestly think the early daily close would improve hunting along the whole eastern coast, rivers. Its needed badly Mouillee to Ohio border. I cant speak for you guys to the north but down here our marshes both public and private get the piss knocked out of them opening weekend and they dont recover anymore with the habitat loss and mismanagement of whats left. The early split and daily closing would help us for sure. With the exception of Winous point western Lake Erie isnt holding birds like it did even 5 or 6 years ago and then it was nothing to write home about. Its been all down hill since weve lost Monroe Auto over 5000 acres, Mouillee 1000 acres, Fords-River Raisin marshes 750 acres, Woodtick Peninsula 500 acres and a dozen smaller marshes along the coast. Need action fellows. Appreciate the welcome Ducky, will do


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

Birdhuntin 90 days said:


> I honestly think the early daily close would improve hunting along the whole eastern coast, rivers. Its needed badly Mouillee to Ohio border. I cant speak for you guys to the north but down here our marshes both public and private get the piss knocked out of them opening weekend and they dont recover anymore with the habitat loss and mismanagement of whats left. The early split and daily closing would help us for sure. With the exception of Winous point western Lake Erie isnt holding birds like it did even 5 or 6 years ago and then it was nothing to write home about. Its been all down hill since weve lost Monroe Auto over 5000 acres, Mouillee 1000 acres, Fords-River Raisin marshes 750 acres, Woodtick Peninsula 500 acres and a dozen smaller marshes along the coast. Need action fellows. Appreciate the welcome Ducky, will do


Just curious, where did you get your information on habitat loss? I live in this area and really felt that with the lower water levels, we gained quite a bit of emergent vegetation and therefore habitat, especially around Woodtick. Certainly the habitat situation can be improved but those are interesting numbers.


----------



## Birdhuntin 90 days (Aug 5, 2009)

LoBrass said:


> Just curious, where did you get your information on habitat loss? I live in this area and really felt that with the lower water levels, we gained quite a bit of emergent vegetation and therefore habitat, especially around Woodtick. Certainly the habitat situation can be improved but those are interesting numbers.


 If you call a power plant, open water and phragmite habitat ? Let me take a wild guess here you been a serious waterfowl hunter about 10 years correct. While I dont have the numbers in front of me your number of 65,000 hunters 30 years ago sounds about right. A drop from over 100,000 hunters a decade earlier. I remember older hunters unloading rigs both layout and marsh at the Moulliee tournament. Literally giving equip away getting out in the early-mid 70's after the floods. Dam wished I would have got my hands on more McCort/Kelly decoys


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

Birdhuntin 90 days said:


> If you call a power plant, open water and phragmite habitat ? *Let me take a wild guess here you been a serious waterfowl hunter about 10 years correct.* While I dont have the numbers in front of me your number of 65,000 hunters 30 years ago sounds about right. A drop from over 100,000 hunters a decade earlier. I remember older hunters unloading rigs both layout and marsh at the Moulliee tournament. Literally giving equip away getting out in the early-mid 70's after the floods. Dam wished I would have got my hands on more McCort/Kelly decoys


I shot my first duck with my dad in Magee Marsh in 1978. I have been hunting ducks and geese ever since. Really cut my teeth on waterfowling on Saginaw Bay when I lived in Saginaw and Midland, Michigan. Most seasons I shoot an average of 80 ducks a year. I've hunted from Manitoba to Massachusetts and try to take a trip or 2 every year. This year I'm going to Kodiak Island, Alaska to chase seaducks, among other things. My best year for duck kill was 106 and last year was around 60 (I chased a BIG buck on our property in Hillsdale for 3 weeks in the heart of duck season). On hunts in the early season alone last year my pit killed 50 geese even, hunting a purely traffic field(do you know what "traffic" is?). I turned 6 newbies onto their first goose kills last year alone. I am the chairman of the Southwestern Lake Erie Chapter of Waterfowl USA (come to one of our events if you REALLY want to help out) and the current Vice-Chairman of the Citizens Waterfowl Advisory Committee(CWAC, been on the committee for a few years). So, those are my credentials. How about yours?
By the way, I'll get actuals for Michigan waterfowl license sales so we can look at facts. I have VERY good sources.


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

is that north zone the u.p. an northern mi.??


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

woodie slayer said:


> is that north zone the u.p. an northern mi.??


Not the way I read it we have three different openers (assuming NRC says yes) UP in September. Nothern Lower a week later. Finally Lower MI a week later.

So who is coming up for the opener??? Low Brass I know you dont mind the drive ready to turn around and come back? Just Ducky I know you love early openers lots of teal and skeeters... :lol::evil:


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Bow Hunter Brandon said:


> Not the way I read it we have three different openers (assuming NRC says yes) UP in September. Nothern Lower a week later. Finally Lower MI a week later.
> 
> So who is coming up for the opener??? Low Brass I know you dont mind the drive ready to turn around and come back? Just Ducky I know you love early openers lots of teal and skeeters... :lol::evil:


since me and ducky gonna miss opener maybe we should plan a lil trip :tdo12: i know that nice new truck needs some miles on it JD. =)


----------



## michigander88 (Aug 15, 2000)

LoBrass said:


> I shot my first duck with my dad in Magee Marsh in 1978. I have been hunting ducks and geese ever since. Really cut my teeth on waterfowling on Saginaw Bay when I lived in Saginaw and Midland, Michigan. Most seasons I shoot an average of 80 ducks a year. I've hunted from Manitoba to Massachusetts and try to take a trip or 2 every year. This year I'm going to Kodiak Island, Alaska to chase seaducks, among other things. My best year for duck kill was 106 and last year was around 60 (I chased a BIG buck on our property in Hillsdale for 3 weeks in the heart of duck season). On hunts in the early season alone last year my pit killed 50 geese even, hunting a purely traffic field(do you know what "traffic" is?). I turned 6 newbies onto their first goose kills last year alone. I am the chairman of the Southwestern Lake Erie Chapter of Waterfowl USA (come to one of our events if you REALLY want to help out) and the current Vice-Chairman of the Citizens Waterfowl Advisory Committee(CWAC, been on the committee for a few years). So, those are my credentials. How about yours?
> By the way, I'll get actuals for Michigan waterfowl license sales so we can look at facts. I have VERY good sources.



I couldn't figure out how to get Birdhuntin 90 days quote in here, And can look above for it, but I sure hope this don't get into a match of whos "male rooster" is bigger. Usually when people start puttin' there resumes' on the computation machine its gonna get nasty and stupid

MI88


----------



## montrose trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Hey Kid if you need a tag along to split gas if its gonna be a 3 or 4 day weekend i might be down for a road trip


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

montrose trapper said:


> Hey Kid if you need a tag along to split gas if its gonna be a 3 or 4 day weekend i might be down for a road trip


I should add that I have no trouble taking you guys to my opener spot but you cant bring a GPS and you mist wear a blindfold all the way there and back.. :lol:


Hey it might be the UP but Im from Lower Michigan origionally


----------



## montrose trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

If i end up heading over to the farm i might have to take you up on that lol. as long as i shoot ducks it doesnt bother me.
Plus i have access to a beaver pond that sits on the farm so it might be worth exploring.


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

Bow Hunter Brandon said:


> Not the way I read it we have three different openers (assuming NRC says yes) UP in September. Nothern Lower a week later. Finally Lower MI a week later.
> 
> So who is coming up for the opener??? Low Brass I know you dont mind the drive ready to turn around and come back? Just Ducky I know you love early openers lots of teal and skeeters... :lol::evil:


BHB, I'd love to come back up and hunt the UP opener. I think I'd have to hit another spot though, no offense. I get ill if I have to drive with a blind fold on .


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

michigander88 said:


> I couldn't figure out how to get Birdhuntin 90 days quote in here, And can look above for it, but I sure hope this don't get into a match of whos "male rooster" is bigger. Usually when people start puttin' there resumes' on the computation machine its gonna get nasty and stupid
> 
> MI88


My rant is done and I promise not to get nasty, just factual.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> since me and ducky gonna miss opener maybe we should plan a lil trip :tdo12: i know that nice new truck needs some miles on it JD. =)


The truck is going to Nodak this fall, so it will get plenty of miles. But heck I was planning on being out on the bay in late October on that fancy pontoon of yours SK. But it's not out of the question to take a trip to Brandon's. I'd drag my Alaskan and all the gear. Let's talk more about it, and maybe get one other to share gas costs?


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Birdhuntin 90 days said:


> I honestly think the early daily close would improve hunting along the whole eastern coast, rivers. Its needed badly Mouillee to Ohio border. I cant speak for you guys to the north but down here our marshes both public and private get the piss knocked out of them opening weekend and they dont recover anymore with the habitat loss and mismanagement of whats left. The early split and daily closing would help us for sure. With the exception of Winous point western Lake Erie isnt holding birds like it did even 5 or 6 years ago and then it was nothing to write home about. Its been all down hill since weve lost Monroe Auto over 5000 acres, Mouillee 1000 acres, Fords-River Raisin marshes 750 acres, Woodtick Peninsula 500 acres and a dozen smaller marshes along the coast. Need action fellows. Appreciate the welcome Ducky, will do


Taking away opportunity, is never the answer IMO. Make it harder for people to hunt and they will quit, regardless of bird numbers.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

TSS Caddis said:


> Taking away opportunity, is never the answer IMO. Make it harder for people to hunt and they will quit, regardless of bird numbers.


this in one issue i'll disagree with. 

i'm describe this with an analogy.
its kinda like the buck system in michigan. we overharvest bucks because we allow 2 tags. It should be 1 tag w/ others being doe permits. Cutting back to 1 buck tag draws the very same arguement. It will limit hunter opportunities therefor HUNTERS WILL QUIT. This is not true. Those hunters will still hunt. Would some quit? some will. Would hunters adjust? most definitly. Would hunting quality increase? absolutely! we have surrounding states that already made this change and their OOS licenses have doubled because they are becoming GOTO states for whitetails.

now bring that over to duck hunting. if it went to AM style (3pm cutoff). would hunters quit? maybe some that only ever hunted afternoons.....would hunters adjust? probably. would the overall quality of hunting go up? (more birds bagged per trip) most definitely! Why is michigan not a destination for OOS waterfowlers? In my eyes, waterfowling here can be good, but overall of the flyway its mediocre at best. Michigan and Minnisota are a lot alike in this regard....over pressured because we have so many hunters and not enough area/land to hunt. places where birds refuge get hammered and birds move straight through. People who hunt hard get rewarded...people who don't hunt hard stop hunting after the 1st week after the blowout and sometimes don't buy a license the following year. that pattern is not a good long term plan.

Moral of my arguement: Our hunting is good, but our quality can be better. We shouldn't ever stop thinking about increasing our quality of hunting. Also keep in mind, this doesn't have to be state wide. Most places i've hunted with AM hunting were mainly certain zones, federal land or state land. Private land was all day access.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> would the overall quality of hunting go up? (more birds bagged per trip) most definitely!


Is it about the duck numbers though, or the opportunity to be out? When we had 3 bird limits, I don't know anyone that quit hunting. During the 1bb season last year, I didn't alter my hunting one bit, I was just done earlier.

Talk to guys in states like NC that have no Sunday hunting and they are not happy with that one bit.

What about the guy that can only get out after work? He's now out.

Taking away from limits is one thing, taking away from hunting hours is another. It is tough to get something back once you have given it up.

Also, some of the reasoning seemed to be to help with "people" issues as far as viotating etc... IMO, we should NEVER take opportunity away from law abiding hunters in order to stop the 1% from violating.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

TSS Caddis said:


> Is it about the duck numbers though, or the opportunity to be out? When we had 3 bird limits, I don't know anyone that quit hunting. During the 1bb season last year, I didn't alter my hunting one bit, I was just done earlier.
> 
> Talk to guys in states like NC that have no Sunday hunting and they are not happy with that one bit.
> 
> ...


like i said, this was only done on federal or state...1 or other or both...or by certain zones. The after work hunter would have opportunities.


----------



## Birdhuntin 90 days (Aug 5, 2009)

LoBrass said:


> I shot my first duck with my dad in Magee Marsh in 1978. I have been hunting ducks and geese ever since. Really cut my teeth on waterfowling on Saginaw Bay when I lived in Saginaw and Midland, Michigan. Most seasons I shoot an average of 80 ducks a year. I've hunted from Manitoba to Massachusetts and try to take a trip or 2 every year. This year I'm going to Kodiak Island, Alaska to chase seaducks, among other things. My best year for duck kill was 106 and last year was around 60 (I chased a BIG buck on our property in Hillsdale for 3 weeks in the heart of duck season). On hunts in the early season alone last year my pit killed 50 geese even, hunting a purely traffic field(do you know what "traffic" is?). I turned 6 newbies onto their first goose kills last year alone. I am the chairman of the Southwestern Lake Erie Chapter of Waterfowl USA (come to one of our events if you REALLY want to help out) and the current Vice-Chairman of the Citizens Waterfowl Advisory Committee(CWAC, been on the committee for a few years). So, those are my credentials. How about yours?
> By the way, I'll get actuals for Michigan waterfowl license sales so we can look at facts. I have VERY good sources.


 Here I saved you the trouble. Just received a fax from my one of my contacts at USFWS. Worked with them on and off for several years. Federal duck stamps sold in the state of Michigan; 1950 88,425- 1960 84,284- 1970 131,404- 1980 56,495 . As you can see after the 72' floods hunter numbers declined drastically. The state moved the opener to sat in hopes of generating interest and license sales. It was a bad idea then and a bad idea today. No offense but one thing that concerns me is as you point out in your resume. You are vice chairman of CWAC a committee that advises this state. When in fact you are confused as to what you are talking about in relation to reg changes, hunter statistics, and even the county you represent. This kind of thing just reinforces concerns the system this state uses is flawed and all hunters should be concerned as well. This state with all its resources should be pro active along with the feds. Changes such as the few I have suggested will be easily implemented, as stated while being unpopular with some hunters at first will help the resource and actually improved the quality of the hunter experience.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> like i said, this was only done on federal or state...1 or other or both...or by certain zones. The after work hunter would have opportunities.


If implemented on Federal and/or State, that would mean he'd have to be a land owner. I would guess the vast majority of the duck hunters out there do not have private marshes.

I'm reading from above that hunter numbers are way down over the last 60 years, I also hear that there is over crowding? 

Taking away hunter hours will only increase over crowding since it will concentrate hunters into fewer hours.

IMO, lack of marsh due to low water is one of the prime reasons we seem to now hold the numbers of birds we used to, not hunting pressure. Well, maybe hunting pressure, but as a result of birds having to congregate on the few remaining marshes we have. It is pathetic the amount of marsh we lost from Fish Point all the way to Knight road. Tough to hold puddlers on Sag Bay when it is mostly an open water game now. For those that remember the marsh out to Quanicasee, that area was always underhunted and great! There were always birds in the various pot holes and in the pool just in from the first sand bar off the bay and also the marsh right off 25. Marsh dried up and so did the birds.

Again,


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

TSS Caddis said:


> If implemented on Federal and/or State, that would mean he'd have to be a land owner. I would guess the vast majority of the duck hunters out there do not have private marshes.


yes but if it were to happen on certain/all managed areas, there still a ton of real estate open for hunting.

or it could happen on bay marshes within 1mile of land...etc... i mean theres tons of possibilities. if your disagreeing with this concept then you techincally are disagreeing with the concept of refuges holding birds???

your not gonna refute the fact that state refuges slow down migration (hold birds for longer) are you?


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

Birdhuntin 90 days said:


> 1970 - 131,400


Holy #@$%, those must have been some good years for birds. I cant imagine that many waterfowl hunters here in MI. Heck all time high of licenses sold in Canada in 1970 -500,000 to a meger 140,000 in 2005 (dont know how many were americans). I am all for rest time for the birds. Sacrafices will have to be made one way or another, cant please the whole lot. We will adapt regardless, 3 birds, 6 birds, 30 days or 90 days, I'll see you out there.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> if your disagreeing with this concept then you techincally are disagreeing with the concept of refuges holding birds???
> 
> your not gonna refute the fact that state refuges slow down migration (hold birds for longer) are you?


Kid, please reread, you are making some big leaps and misstating what I wrote.



1) I do not think taking away hours that a hunter can be in the field is EVER a good idea. Is it better to have more ducks, or more hunters out enjoying the outdoors? I'm sure the answer will be that we can have both, but you then have the problem of the same number or more peoople that were in the field during a 12 hour period that are now concentrated into a 7 hour period. If you thought you had crowding before

By taking away hunting hours with the hopes of more birds, you are in essence stating a quality hunt is about numbers, not just being able to be out. What about the guy that goes to church Sunday AM and then goes out for an afternoon hunt and is content with 2 birds? He can't hunt now, because we've made the decision that it is better to hunt less and kill more.

2) I did not say that marshes do not slow a migration, what I did say is that there are significantly less marshes on the Bay than there has been in the past, which does not help hold birds like it used to. There used to be enough marsh on the Bay that was never hunted after opening day, that hunting pressure was not an issue on moving birds out. Now the vast majority of those marshes are dry land. This could be used as an arguement to shut down early to not push birds out, but then again, are we out there to have the best chance at shooting a ton of birds every time, or to just be out there? 

3) It was stated that this would help rope in violators. Again, we should NEVER take away opportunity from law abiding citizens because of violators. This is an enforcement issue and not a management issue.

Summary: I would gladly sacrifice some birds in the bag to have the option to hunt whatever hours I want.


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

> No offense but one thing that concerns me is as you point out in your resume. You are vice chairman of CWAC a committee that advises this state.


OK

So let me see if I understand your line of thinking. 


If we close the marshes at 1:00, 2:00 or 3:00 in the afternoon. Which the marsh I hunt does currently. 

And we start the season earlier, say late September in zone III. 

We don't worry about starting it on a Saturday, just whatever date that is decided regardless of what day of the week it is. 

Because of these 3 miniscule items, the license sales and hunter # will rebound and everything will fall in place? 
I highly doubt that these items will make any measurable difference in anything, including the duck/duck hunter numbers. 


If you want to have an impact on waterfowl, we need to firstly restore some of the wetlands that have been destroyed, and are continuing to be destroyed at an alarming rate. 
Put an emphasis back in to getting young people involved in the tradition and heritage rich sport of water fowling. I have been hunting waterfowl for 35 years, not nearly as long as you apparently, but I do believe in putting back into a sport that has been so generous and enjoyable to me. 
Quit the internal quarreling within the ranks of hunters in this state. We need to stick together. Pointing fingers, dropping names and orgs. and the like will do nothing to positively affect the waterfowl, their habitat or hunter numbers. 
After reading and rereading your posts. It seems to me I recognize your sarcasm and a person who used to post here quite often, can't seem to remember his handle but I guess he didn't have all that big of an impact as what he claimed. Are you he? I am going to go back and do a search on some of the post replies he made. 
[/COLOR] 
One more item of interest:

CWAC has to work within the federal frame work. Yes we CWAC 
(Chairperson here) recommend season dates and bag limits etc... But be assured we do talk, in length about what has to happen to bring hunter #'s up, our public perception from non hunters, population control of non game species, ie. mute swans, habitat restoration, a possible early teal season and the list goes on. If you truly want to have a positive impact of the waterfowl numbers and hunter numbers, bring it up to the group at a CWAC meeting or another org. like Delta or DU and let yourself be heard. Complaining on this forum does nothing positive! 

smoke


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

wavie said:


> Holy #@$%, those must have been some good years for birds. I cant imagine that many waterfowl hunters here in MI. Heck all time high of licenses sold in Canada in 1970 -500,000 to a meger 140,000 in 2005 (dont know how many were americans). I am all for rest time for the birds. Sacrafices will have to be made one way or another, cant please the whole lot. We will adapt regardless, 3 birds, 6 birds, 30 days or 90 days, I'll see you out there.


Yeah, but don't forget about the thousands and thousands of acres of wetlands that have been lost in that same time period to developers, changes in Great Lakes water levels, etc. , or just plain posting of property that used to be huntable. Sure there were a lot more hunters, but there was a lot more room to hunt in 1970 for many reasons...I know...I was hunting then! Posting of property was rare...it was a whole different culture then. Much like it still is in North Dakota, which explains why I love it there.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

smoke said:


> After reading and rereading your posts. It seems to me I recognize your sarcasm and a person who used to post here quite often, can't seem to remember his handle but I guess he didn't have all that big of an impact as what he claimed. Are you he?


Everlast1:lol: I don't think it is though, although they sound remarkably alike in the fact that they have the inside track on what is going to happen next year.

Everlast1 also used to claim he had inside connections that he used to dictate policy etc...


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

smoke said:


> ...After reading and rereading your posts. It seems to me I recognize your sarcasm and a person who used to post here quite often, can't seem to remember his handle but I guess he didn't have all that big of an impact as what he claimed. Are you he? I am going to go back and do a search on some of the post replies he made.


I have the same thought Smoke. All of a sudden I recognize the tone of the posts. Hmmm. :idea:

I say again to "Birdhuntin 90 days", fill in your profile and let us know who we're dealing with.


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

Birdhuntin 90 days said:


> Here I saved you the trouble. Just received a fax from my one of my contacts at USFWS. Worked with them on and off for several years. Federal duck stamps sold in the state of Michigan; 1950 88,425- 1960 84,284- 1970 131,404- 1980 56,495 . As you can see after the 72' floods hunter numbers declined drastically. The state moved the opener to sat in hopes of generating interest and license sales. It was a bad idea then and a bad idea today. No offense but one thing that concerns me is as you point out in your resume. You are vice chairman of CWAC a committee that advises this state. When in fact you are confused as to what you are talking about in relation to reg changes, hunter statistics, and even the county you represent. This kind of thing just reinforces concerns the system this state uses is flawed and all hunters should be concerned as well. This state with all its resources should be pro active along with the feds. Changes such as the few I have suggested will be easily implemented, as stated while being unpopular with some hunters at first will help the resource and actually improved the quality of the hunter experience.


OK. *ACTUAL MICHIGAN WATERFOWL LICENSE SALES *
*1979-74,830*
*1980-65,020.* 
Excuse me, my 65,000 estimate was off by one year (30 years ago=1979). You really can't use Federal duck stamp sales for waterfowl hunters in Michigan as they add collectors and those that don't hunt Michigan but buy their stamps here. The bottom line is that my statistics are spot on and in fact hunter numbers are now lower as opposed to your comment that they are higher. So, whose statistics are off?

As far as CWAC, I don't represent a county or a region for that matter. I represent Waterfowl USA statewide. I take time to share my information from CWAC meetings with my constituency and share their voices at meetings. I take great care to represent Waterfowl USA appropriately and completely. Join WUSA and I'll represent you. You will find that I take my job very seriously. I would also say that the CWAC members currently on the committee are also very serious about the work that we are trying to do. 

Waterfowl USA has contributed thousands of dollars to the Southwestern Lake Erie region. We have contributed money to secure MORE state land in the Erie State Game Area among others. We just contributed $10,000 to the Howard Farms acquisition in Ohio too. We are doing our part to the best of our ability.

Phragmites is a terrible invasive species, no doubt. We are doing things to help with it's control at the state and federal level. It has been sprayed, or will be, in several areas. Many people are working diligently to get that done.

If you *everlast* to do something positive other than complain, the energy you put forward would do some good. What constuctive solutions do you propose? Opening the season on a week day? The surveys overwhelmingly show that the public wants as many weekends in the season as possible. And I don't think the power plant is going away. I don't know what "resources" the state has available that aren't being used but if you could fill us in on that too it would be helpful.


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

smoke said:


> After reading and rereading your posts. It seems to me I recognize your sarcasm and a person who used to post here quite often, can't seem to remember his handle but I guess he didn't have all that big of an impact as what he claimed. Are you he? I am going to go back and do a search on some of the post replies he made.
> 
> 
> smoke


Can't be the same guy. The guy you are thinking of has connections way above CWAC and could get anything done with just a few calls.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Water_Hazard said:


> Can't be the same guy. The guy you are thinking of has connections way above CWAC and could get anything done with just a few calls.


:lol::lol::lol: Best post I've read in a long time!


----------



## Birdhuntin 90 days (Aug 5, 2009)

No sarcasm here partner just facts. Ever ask yourself why so many hunters have a bitch in this state ? Go hunt another state and maybe you will see why. What changes have there been in this state in the last ten years ? NONE Time for CWAC to get with the program or get out of the way. The natives down here are getting restless.


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

smoke said:


> [After reading and rereading your posts. It seems to me I recognize your sarcasm and a person who used to post here quite often,


If not, maybe part of that 7-eleven club down in the SE corner?


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

I'd just like to take this opportunity to say that I'm very happy to see that the pissin' matches are getting started. I was beginning to think that yall were on some estrogen supplements :lol:

Season dates and DNR management has about 2 pages left to go-

The we still have to settle Lab v. Chessie, Benelli V. anything else, Steel v. various other no-tox shot, lets save skybusting and "how far is too far" for the lull between Early goose and the Opener


20 days and counting...














Thanks to those to make the time to represent our interests...


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

Birdhuntin 90 days said:


> No sarcasm here partner just facts. *Ever ask yourself why so many hunters have a bitch in this state ?* Go hunt another state and maybe you will see why. What changes have there been in this state in the last ten years ? NONE Time for CWAC to get with the program or get out of the way. The natives down here are getting restless.


No, I don't. Frankly, if we can have 10+ liberal seasons in a row with a 6 duck/60 day season and guys are complaining, they are grasping at straws. 
By the way, the opinion survey returns show the majority of hunters are satisfied with their waterfowling experience in Michigan. FYI.
I have friends in Indiana and Ohio who come to Michigan to hunt waterfowl. Huh, wonder why? They bellyache about their states and hunt in Michigan.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

LoBrass said:


> No, I don't. Frankly, if we can have 10+ liberal seasons in a row with a 6 duck/60 day season and guys are complaining, they are grasping at straws.
> By the way, the opinion survey returns show the majority of hunters are satisfied with their waterfowling experience in Michigan. FYI.
> I have friends in Indiana and Ohio who come to Michigan to hunt waterfowl. Huh, wonder why? They bellyache about their states and hunt in Michigan.


hehe, if i lived in ohio and indiana I would hunt here too.  but i think that has more to do with next to nothing in habitat that supports waterfowl....not because of our season setup. Not knocking anything but i feel for those guys that live in states with not much for hunter opportunity let alone quality.


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

> Go hunt another state and maybe you will see why.


What differance does that make? And yes I have hunted several other states besides Michigan. Ar, Ms, Nd, Oh, In, and Ontario. For one thing in Ar, and Ms they do quit hunting and have to out of a WMA by 1:00 pm and I agree this helps for resting and feeding ducks. 

But there is one major differance between Ar, Ms, etc. and Michigan. The ducks are at the destination when arriving there. That is there wintering ground. Migrators are doing nothing more than moving through our area here in Michigan. We shoot GL mallards that were either born and raised here or are coming from Wi, or Mn. or Ontario. Moving through on there way down to .......................................................................... 

you guessed it there wintering ground. Ar, Ms, La,. Not my first trip down the river bra. All I'm saying is the few options you came up with, if there yours, are not going to be life changeing as we know it.

Smoke


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

TSS Caddis said:


> Everlast1:lol: I don't think it is though, although they sound remarkably alike in the fact that they have the inside track on what is going to happen next year.
> 
> Everlast1 also used to claim he had inside connections that he used to dictate policy etc...


Is this the same dude who used to rag on all of the Harsen's Island hunters because they weren't "residents", and were shooting all of his ducks and basically ruining his little corner of the world??? Those were some fun jousting matches if I recall correctly.

Seems as though Shi Kid and he used to get into it about this time every year. Could it be??? :evilsmile


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

just ducky said:


> Is this the same dude who used to rag on all of the Harsen's Island hunters because they weren't "residents", and were shooting all of his ducks and basically ruining his little corner of the world??? Those were some fun jousting matches if I recall correctly.
> 
> Seems as though Shi Kid and he used to get into it about this time every year. Could it be??? :evilsmile


Doubt it. Everlast1 was busy hunting private clubs with Krieghoff over unders.


----------



## Birdhuntin 90 days (Aug 5, 2009)

smoke said:


> What differance does that make? And yes I have hunted several other states besides Michigan. Ar, Ms, Nd, Oh, In, and Ontario. For one thing in Ar, and Ms they do quit hunting and have to out of a WMA by 1:00 pm and I agree this helps for resting and feeding ducks.
> 
> But there is one major differance between Ar, Ms, etc. and Michigan. The ducks are at the destination when arriving there. That is there wintering ground. Migrators are doing nothing more than moving through our area here in Michigan. We shoot GL mallards that were either born and raised here or are coming from Wi, or Mn. or Ontario. Moving through on there way down to ..........................................................................
> 
> ...


 Which is all the more reason to lay off the birds here. Migrants just join the night ducks or leave. AR MS LA where else to they have to go. Whats up with the everlest. So far today we have 2 CWAC members that dont know what the #@## they are talking about. You guys are on a roll. :lol:


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Birdhuntin 90 days said:


> So far today we have 2 CWAC members that dont know what the #@## they are talking about.


Great, they don't know #@## because they do not agree with you.

This is an understatement:


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

TSS Caddis said:


> Great, they don't know #@## because they do not agree with you.
> 
> This is an understatement:


 
LMAO...



There is always one


----------



## sean (May 7, 2002)

KLR said:


> I'd just like to take this opportunity to say that I'm very happy to see that the pissin' matches are getting started. I was beginning to think that yall were on some estrogen supplements :lol:
> 
> Season dates and DNR management has about 2 pages left to go-
> 
> ...


You forgot the argument on should we ban mojo's.:evilsmile


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

sean said:


> You forgot the argument on should we ban mojo's.:evilsmile


Add the ethics of shooting hen's.


----------



## sean (May 7, 2002)

just ducky said:


> Is this the same dude who used to rag on all of the Harsen's Island hunters because they weren't "residents", and were shooting all of his ducks and basically ruining his little corner of the world??? Those were some fun jousting matches if I recall correctly.
> 
> Seems as though Shi Kid and he used to get into it about this time every year. Could it be??? :evilsmile


Shi kid and everlast going at it?.............Those were the days!:corkysm55


----------



## sean (May 7, 2002)

TSS Caddis said:


> Add the ethics of shooting hen's.


Which we definitly shouldnt be doing!






:lol::evilsmile


----------



## Fall Flight Punisher (Aug 14, 2008)

This is the best yet sure beats the dog thong thread. No offense to fullbody. Keep it coming, 90 day(?everlast?) you seem to have all the answers!


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Classic guys...just classic! This is almost as entertaining as getting over on the Nodak Outdoors site and saying you're a non-resident, and asking them if there is any water to hunt on this year. :evilsmile 

C'mon Birdhuntin'....you've been outed. LMFAO!!! Fess up now or we'll all ignore you (yeah like that could happen) :lol:


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Why isn't our mod, Branta, comparing ip's? I would have done it days ago when at his 2nd post I had suspicions


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

KLR said:


> I'd just like to take this opportunity to say that I'm very happy to see that the pissin' matches are getting started. I was beginning to think that yall were on some estrogen supplements :lol:
> 
> Season dates and DNR management has about 2 pages left to go-
> 
> ...


----------



## waterfowlhunter83 (Aug 10, 2005)

MS Waterfowl Forum = Best Drama/Comedy on the net :lol::lol::lol:

The last page or so has been great!


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

sean said:


> You forgot the argument on should we ban mojo's.:evilsmile


 
And when things slow down, we can break out the photos of certain members molesting decoys....:evil: Get Some!!


----------



## decoy706 (Jul 28, 2006)

Time to pull an IP address


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

My GAWD!

I can't leave the state for one day and all [expletive] is breaking loose!

Don't you guys worry about mod functions - we like to give a lil rope so that most hang themselves.

Upon my return, issue was closed 

Status: 

_Terminated with extreme prejudice _(name that movie!) :lol:


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Branta said:


> My GAWD!
> 
> I can't leave the state for one day and all [expletive] is breaking loose!
> 
> ...


_I love the smell of Napalm in the morning...it smells like...victory._


_Apocalypse Now_


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

If anyone wants to truly start trouble IPs become basically irrelevant. :sad:


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

i think you can create any thread that has CWAC in the title and it will go pages upon pages. I personally think our CWAC reps did a great job this year and want to personally thank them. I talked to our rep (Bud Dankers) tonight and he said it was one of the smoothest meetings they have had in a LONG LONG time. Most stuff passed on the first motion and pretty much everyone was on common ground. great to hear honestly.


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

Wow I go to work and the thread is normal I come back and you guys have really created some quality reading.. :lol:

Thanks that was fun!!


----------



## FullBody (Nov 4, 2008)

Fall Flight Punisher said:


> This is the best yet sure beats the dog thong thread. No offense to fullbody. Keep it coming, 90 day(?everlast?) you seem to have all the answers!


Hey hey hey...don't bring me into this! :lol: I am just minding my own business here. But I am enjoying this one! 

Please continue.........

By the way you know you loved the thong thread....wait to see what he eats this year. :tdo12:

FB


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Aw Branta...you ruined all of our fun!!! :gaga: NOW what do we do until we can get out killing


----------



## Shlwego (Sep 13, 2006)

just ducky said:


> Aw Branta...you ruined all of our fun!!! :gaga: NOW what do we do until we can get out killing


 
Nothing to see here folks, please move along! It was good while it lasted....


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

I don't see birdhunting90days back where did he go?? Oh well it was fun while it lasted. I will say one more thing. 

It you like to hunt waterfowl in Michigan, this year will be great for you. You will be able to chase waterfowl from September 1st through Jan, 16 without hardly a break. What more could you ask for. Limits everyday I can't guarrantee that, but you will be able to get out there and try. 6 birds 60 day season with lots of other opps. What is there to bitch about? REALLY! everlast1 ya Richard Nogin! My insticts were correct I guess. I just couldn't remember his handle. 

Smoke

PS To all who think CWAC did there best to please everyone. Thank you we appreciate it! And yes the meeting went pretty smooth.
T


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

DEDGOOSE said:


> If anyone wants to truly start trouble IPs become basically irrelevant. :sad:


True, but at the ultra high level he operates, he's probably too busy setting policy to worry about it.


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

Wow Smoke,

that lil spiel sounded vaguely familiar! very "glass half full/ lemons to lemonade" kinda thinking.

I wonder where I've heard this stuff before? 


We should count our blessings for the opportunities we have in this state - they're real.


~~~~
As for the sidebar entertainment...yes, it is true. someone took my










now can we move onto the best retriever thread? you know the one where someone gets so riled they start spouting about how "my chessie can eat your swamp collie WHILE mouthing a goose in 4ft ers, 400 yds out and downwind. I love those. especially when we all know that the gold standard is and always will be the BLR.

**all other posts arguing otherwise will be deleted and strikes issued ** :cwm27:


----------



## Shlwego (Sep 13, 2006)

smoke said:


> I don't see birdhunting90days back where did he go??


Birdhuntin 90 days








Banned












smoke said:


> PS To all who think CWAC did there best to please everyone. Thank you we appreciate it! And yes the meeting went pretty smooth.
> T


Thanks again to ALL the CWAC members. You guys give up a lot of your time for a basically thankless job. It's true you can't please everyone, but I think the system works so that the majority are content. I know I am. Here's to a great 2009-2010 season!!!!


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

this thread reminds me of the amusement park as a kid, and my brothers and I yelling "gee dad, that was fun! Can we go again?" :evilsmile


----------



## cadillacjethro (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks for your effort on my/our behalf. 
From,
A satisfied customer.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

TSS Caddis said:


> It is my understanding that they can read it.
> 
> I posted it before, but at times Everlast1 posted in a respectable manner and you could tell he had as much experience as anyone on the site. It is too bad that his personality get's in the way.


ya i agree. i don't hold anything against him at all. hes an old timer that doesn't translate his words very well to text. I think arguing with him is very entertaining. Board gets boring sometimes and needs a little squabble once in while.

btw, i called all my contacts and they are gonna pull some strings and open the season August 15th in 2010 - 120 day season. I know people.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> ya i agree. i don't hold anything against him at all. hes an old timer that doesn't translate his words very well to text. I think arguing with him is very entertaining. Board gets boring sometimes and needs a little squabble once in while.
> 
> btw, i called all my contacts and they are gonna pull some strings and open the season August 15th in 2010 - 120 day season. I know people.


 pull it forward to August 1- My connections and I are going to schedule the first hard frost 8/4/10- better get at those mosquito ducks early


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

The only way you two are going to influence policy is if you join the Mason's with your buddy Everlast. Of course then you'd also be responsible for running the World Bank and UN.


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

Old boy can read this?!

Well then,  :gaga: :lol: :coolgleam I usually don't do this kind of thing, , but, , I , just can't, , help it.

Really, there is no difference than when he tried to post. He never answered any questions whether he could post or not!

And thank you to those that appreciate the effort that a CWAC member has to put forward. 

I'd like to send a special thanks to *SHOVELER*, he was a very strong committee member who had great input and stood by his beliefs. He was an at large member whose term ended last Saturday. Thank you Ron.


----------



## Blacklab77 (Jun 21, 2006)

And just cause you have no listed friends here doesn't mean your a bad guy

Your friends list is empty 

Heheheh


----------



## orion (Apr 8, 2002)

LoBrass said:


> And thank you to those that appreciate the effort that a CWAC member has to put forward.
> 
> I'd like to send a special thanks to *SHOVELER*, he was a very strong committee member who had great input and stood by his beliefs. He was an at large member whose term ended last Saturday. Thank you Ron.


I'll second that. I appreciate hearing the thank you's. Myself and all the other CWAC reps do their best to represent their constituents. I dont hunt the U.P., but did my best to represent the hunters from there with the seasons they wanted. I received multiple letters from the yoopers, and argued their points for them. The system worked and we all came to an agreement. We are here for you guys, call or write us with your wishes and we will do our best to represent you. As you all know we are still tied to the federal framework. . 

I'll also agree Shoveler will be missed. No one could ask for a better rep than Ron was. Thank you.


----------

